# لاول مرة وتحدى لــ 2011 شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة / مريم بطرس ( نسخة اصلية ) من انتاج سات 7 - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .



## بولا وديع (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*لاول مرة وتحدى لــ 2011 شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة / مريم بطرس ( نسخة اصلية ) من انتاج سات 7 - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.






تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.





"حكايات ستات ( 2011 )"
المرنمة / مريم بطرس

اعداد واشعار : رمزى بشارة
تصميم وغناء  : مريم بطرس
لحن  : سامح عبيد
توزيع موسيقى : محب صلاح
هندسة صوتية  : اندرو جمال
مدير انتاج  : ماهر لبيب
مونتاج  : جورج البير
اشراف عام : ريتا المنير
انتاج : قناة سات 7

الحكــايـات

حكاية حواء
حكاية امراة لوط
حكاية بنت يفتاح الجلعادى
حكاية سارة
حكاية هاجر
حكاية مريم النبية
حكاية دبورة
حكاية رفقة
حكاية راحيل
حكاية راعوث

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على جزيرة الحصريات - منتدى اجنحة النسور


















اخترسيرفر
Size : 81 MB
     (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).





mediafire

megaupload

fileserve

filesonic

ziddu

rapidshare

zshare

filefactory

sendspace

zippyshare

ifile.it

filefront

x7.to

hulkshare

to links

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة​












​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى لــ 2011 شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة / مريم بطرس ( نسخة اصلية ) من انتاج سات 7 - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

جميل خالص
ميرسى ليك يا بولا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## روزي86 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى لــ 2011 شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة / مريم بطرس ( نسخة اصلية ) من انتاج سات 7 - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

ميرسي ليك يا بولا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## emadramzyaiad (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى لــ 2011 شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة / مريم بطرس ( نسخة اصلية ) من انتاج سات 7 - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا بولا 
جارى التحميل


----------



## johna&jesus (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى لــ 2011 شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة / مريم بطرس ( نسخة اصلية ) من انتاج سات 7 - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

_جميل جدا وهى  مرنمة عسوله اوى _
_ربنا يحميها  _
_مرسى يا بولا على الشريط_​


----------



## nermeen1 (8 يناير 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى لــ 2011 شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة / مريم بطرس ( نسخة اصلية ) من انتاج سات 7 - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

جميل جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى لــ 2011 شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة / مريم بطرس ( نسخة اصلية ) من انتاج سات 7 - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*شكرا جدااا

الرب يباركك*​


----------



## elamer1000 (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى لــ 2011 شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة / مريم بطرس ( نسخة اصلية ) من انتاج سات 7 - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*الف شكر*

*+++*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة "مريم بطرس" من انتاج سات 7 انتاج 2011*


شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة "مريم بطرس" من انتاج سات 7 انتاج 2011












حكايات الشريط





 حكاية حواء
 حكاية امراة لوط
 حكاية بنت يفتاح الجلعادى
 حكاية سارة
 حكاية هاجر
 حكاية مريم النبية
 حكاية دبورة
 حكاية رفقة
 حكاية راحيل
 حكاية راعوث















*



*

*للتحميل اضغط هنـــا *​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة "مريم بطرس" من انتاج سات 7 انتاج 2011*

تسلم ايدك يا ميكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة "مريم بطرس" من انتاج سات 7 انتاج 2011*

شكرا على الشريط يا مايكل 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة "مريم بطرس" من انتاج سات 7 انتاج 2011*

*ميرسي روزي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة "مريم بطرس" من انتاج سات 7 انتاج 2011*

*ميرسي كوكو ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى لــ 2011 شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة / مريم بطرس ( نسخة اصلية ) من انتاج سات 7 - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

ميرسى خالص لتعبكم
بولا وميكى
تم الدمج للتكرار
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى لــ 2011 شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة / مريم بطرس ( نسخة اصلية ) من انتاج سات 7 - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*




+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ميرسى خالص لتعبكم
> بولا وميكى
> تم الدمج للتكرار
> ​




*سوري ع التكرار

مخدتش بالي​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى لــ 2011 شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة / مريم بطرس ( نسخة اصلية ) من انتاج سات 7 - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*




mikel coco قال:


> *سوري ع التكرار
> 
> مخدتش بالي​*


ولا يهمك يا ميكى 
ربنا معاك
​


----------



## naro_lovely (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحدى لــ 2011 شريط " حكايات ستات " للمرنمة / مريم بطرس ( نسخة اصلية ) من انتاج سات 7 - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*​


----------

